# Minnie Mobile



## oldognewtrick (Aug 26, 2016)

We have had one of these rolling around the garage for a number of years. My wife found on Pinterest an idea to make a Mimnie Mobile. My grand daughters 2nd birthday party is tomorrow, hope she likes it. 

View attachment image.jpeg


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2016)

Thats cool, my daughters would love that.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 26, 2016)

Easy to make, hardest part was making a template for that stupid bow.


----------



## havasu (Aug 27, 2016)

I have two grandkids that would love that.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 27, 2016)

havasu said:


> I have two grandkids that would love that.



Well, make them one, fun little project. I wanted to put a BDS 2-1/2" lift and 31's on it but got over ruled...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 27, 2016)

I can't drive 55. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Aug 27, 2016)

My grandkids are too old, but that is cute.


----------



## havasu (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm glad I am not her dad in another 14 years. Way cute!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 28, 2016)

havasu said:


> I'm glad I am not her dad in another 14 years. Way cute!



I have two eight year old granddaughters.


----------



## havasu (Aug 28, 2016)

Grandkids are definitely cool. Ya get to spoil them, then send them home.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 28, 2016)

I have 2 grandsons and a granddaughter. I have to admitt that I thourghly enjoy have them come over. We usually have dinner on Saturday for the family and most of the time everyone shows up. Kids play in the yard, the dad drink beer and the moms keep us all in line. One things for sure, they grow up way to fast.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 28, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> I have 2 grandsons and a granddaughter. I have to admitt that I thourghly enjoy have them come over. We usually have dinner on Saturday for the family and most of the time everyone shows up. Kids play in the yard, the dad drink beer and the moms keep us all in line. One things for sure, they grow up way to fast.



I have 12 grandkids and one great granddaughter. We have  never managed to have them all together in one place. But we get the six youngest a lot. 2-11 year old boys, 1-10 year old boy, 2-8 year old girls and 1-5 year old boy. The youngest boy my daughter named Christian, I told her that Lucifer would be more appropriate.


----------

